# TATAV me manque...



## sonnyboy (24 Juin 2005)

Les autres peuvent aller se faire considérer, mais la fraicheur de Tatav me manque.

Voilà.

C'est dit.


----------



## JPTK (24 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Les autres peuvent aller se faire considérer, mais la fraicheur de Tatav me manque.
> 
> Voilà.
> 
> C'est dit.



Robertav ? Je lui parlais encore hier en PM, c'est ça aussi d'habiter une ville morte


----------



## alèm (24 Juin 2005)

hé qu'j'rigole ! ch'go, i vit à maubeuge et i's'fout c'chés gins qui habitent chés villes meurtes !! kechki fgaut pas intindre !


----------



## JPTK (24 Juin 2005)

Je vis à Mons, et je te paye des bières toute la soirée si tu me trouves une ville de 30 000 habitants en France où c'est aussi vivant que Mons 

Tu as perdu d'avances, laisse tomber   


Maubeuge je dis pas, on dirait la ville où j'ai grandis, après 20 h, si tu  marches dans la rue, c'est forcément que tu as tué quelqu'un


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Les autres peuvent aller se faire considérer, mais la fraicheur de Tatav me manque.  Voilà.  C'est dit.


Une de perdu...


----------



## Amok (24 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Les autres peuvent aller se faire considérer, mais la fraicheur de Tatav me manque.
> 
> Voilà.
> 
> C'est dit.



D'un autre coté, si elle ne poste plus, c'est qu'elle n'est pas si fraîche que ca, non ? Je me suis toujours méfié de ceux qui suivaient aveuglémént les autres : leur fraîcheur qui me plaisait tant, justement, prenait plutôt l'apparence d'un manque de personnalité.

Quand on est assez grand, on est capable de se défendre seul. Surtout ici.


----------



## JPTK (24 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Quand on est assez grand, on est capable de se défendre seul. Surtout ici.




C'est clair, regardez moi par exemple


----------



## alèm (24 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre coté, si elle ne poste plus, c'est qu'elle n'est pas si fraîche que ca, non ? Je me suis toujours méfié de ceux qui suivaient aveuglémént les autres : leur fraîcheur qui me plaisait tant, justement, prenait plutôt l'apparence d'un manque de personnalité..




Quel vieux grincheux limite dépressif c't'Amok quand même !!!


----------



## JPTK (24 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Quel vieux grincheux limite dépressif c't'Amok quand même !!!




Clair... on dirait moi sans les pouvoirs


----------



## brome (24 Juin 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

>


Purée, je vois des trucs bizarres... Ils venaient d'où ces champignons que j'ai trouvé dans le frigo ? :mouais:


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2005)

brome a dit:
			
		

> Purée, je vois des trucs bizarres... Ils venaient d'où ces champignons que j'ai trouvé dans le frigo ? :mouais:




t'aurais du te méfier !


----------



## touba (25 Juin 2005)

de toutes façons dès qu'Alèm est dans le coup faut se méfier...

bah quoi ?

bah oui...


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2005)

bah voyons...


----------



## touba (25 Juin 2005)

bah sur !


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2005)

bah non !


----------



## touba (25 Juin 2005)

ah bah non... :hein:


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2005)

bah pourquoi ? :mouais:


----------



## touba (25 Juin 2005)

bah voilà !


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2005)

ah bon ? déjà ? 

bah je suis pas d'accord alors laure ! :rateau:


----------



## katelijn (25 Juin 2005)

Intéressant comme conclusion  :mouais:


----------



## Amok (25 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Quel vieux grincheux limite dépressif c't'Amok quand même !!!



Pffff. Tu comprends pas ! J'ai une réputation à garder quand même ! Si je n'y suis pas fidèle, iChat sera bien triste certains soirs... Donc de temps en temps j'en fais un comme ca, net, sans smilleys, un peu triste avec ses lettres noires sur fond gris clair, histoire de déposer du blé au moulin.  

Enfin, c'est pas à toi que je vais expliquer ca ! 



			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Clair... on dirait moi sans les pouvoirs



Tu as des pouvoirs ?! :affraid:




			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

>



Mais qu'est ce que c'est que cette horreur ?!


----------



## Amok (25 Juin 2005)

Sonny, si tu ne tiens plus, je te rappelle qu'il y a *ca*.


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juin 2005)

Mouais.....a moi aussi, elles me manquent.....  
mais bon, elle reviendront....
il faut dire que ces temps ci, on en parle beaucoup...
mais la question qu'il faudrait ce poser, c'est et zebig, et Poildep....eux aussi, il nous manque....  

enfin, une bise les filles....
suis de tout coeur avec vous....


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Intéressant comme conclusion  :mouais:



J'en reste bah bah !


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Intéressant comme conclusion  :mouais:




oh tu sais, touba et moi n'avons jamais espéré être compris dans nos délires par les nioubies !     

on peut parler d'art conceptuel si tu veux... même si je suis plus enclien à causer de Debré ou de Pierre Bettencourt :love: 

ptêt qu'amok se souviendra de ce que nous avons fait...


----------



## naas (25 Juin 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Clair... on dirait moi sans les pouvoirs


mais c'est horrible ça


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juin 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est horrible ça



Et encore .. Là, c'est un jeune, tu verrais les adultes !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> il faut dire que ces temps ci, on en parle beaucoup...


Ah bon ? Où ça ? À part deux ou trois posteurs (invariablement les mêmes d'ailleurs), je n'ai pas eu cette impression.


			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> mais la question qu'il faudrait ce poser, c'est et zebig, et Poildep....eux aussi, il nous manque....


Sur ce point, oui, je suis parfaitement d'accord.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2005)

Moi elles me manquent pas, trouvez vous des vraies gonzesses que diable !


----------



## jahrom (25 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Pour tout dire, *elles me manquent toutes*, et certaines plus que d'autres, mais je ne dirai pas lesquelles ni pour quelles raisons préciiiiiises, _'veut pas créer des tensions internes..._
> 
> 
> _j'espère en tout cas que ce boycott prendra fin_ dans des délais humainement réalistes, genre rapidos : c'est pas Dieu possib' de se passer d'elles toutes, sinon je vais finir par ignorer tout le monde !
> ...



Vous êtes en train de leur donner raison...
Moi je dis on nous tourne le dos, Ok.
hé bien dès leur retour, on les ignores autant de temps que leur absence durera...
On règle les problèmes (si il y en a...  ) par la communication... non mais c'est quoi ces manières...
ALLEZ LES GARS c'est pas le moment de faiblir !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes en train de leur donner raison...
> On règle les problèmes (si il y en a...  ) par la communication... non mais c'est quoi ces manières...


je ne crois pas qu'elles en ont à l'ensemble des forums, mais seulement à l'idée que se font certains (je ne citerai pas de noms ) de la "vie en communauté".  



> Moi je dis on nous tourne le dos, Ok.


ce qui ne devrait être pour te déplaire...


----------



## jahrom (25 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> je ne crois pas qu'elles en ont à l'ensemble des forums, mais seulement à l'idée que se font certains (je ne citerai pas de noms ) de la "vie en communauté".



Dans ce cas pourquoi l'ensemble devrait payer ? :mouais:



			
				Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ce qui ne devrait être pour te déplaire...



Il n'y en a qu'une qui me fasse de l'effet de dos....:love:


----------



## Amok (25 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> je ne crois pas qu'elles en ont à l'ensemble des forums, mais seulement à l'idée que se font certains (je ne citerai pas de noms ) de la "vie en communauté".



Mais si Lemmy, cite des noms : fais moi ce plaisir.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mais si Lemmy, cite des noms : fais moi ce plaisir.



je n'ose imaginer une seule seconde que tu aies pu te sentir visé   

ce qui te farait plaisir ne serait à mes yeux qu'une forme de délation   

le titre de "comique du WE" tu es candidat ?


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2005)

Bah quand on en dit un peu mais pas assez faut se lancer a un moment   :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2005)

et j'ajouterai que ta réponse est très révélatrice: tu ne contestes pas le sentiment que j'ai de cette "grêve" (c'est déjà ça) mais tu te contentes de demander des noms...   

cette habitude qu'ont certains de parler de la forme pour éviter d'aborder le fond...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bah quand on en dit un peu mais pas assez faut se lancer a un moment   :sleep:



ça gratouille beaucoup, semble-t-il


----------



## Amok (25 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et j'ajouterai que ta réponse est très révélatrice: tu ne contestes pas le sentiment que j'ai de cette "grêve" (c'est déjà ça) mais tu te contentes de demander des noms...
> 
> cette habitude qu'ont certains de parler de la forme pour éviter d'aborder le fond...



Eh bien, aborde le, le fond. Tu y passes tes journées et tes nuits : tu devrais avoir des arguments imparables.


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ça gratouille beaucoup, semble-t-il



Oui je sais, je suis en train de me demander si cette petite suedoise m'a pas refiler une saloperie... :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et j'ajouterai que ta réponse est très révélatrice: tu ne contestes pas le sentiment que j'ai de cette "grêve" (c'est déjà ça) mais tu te contentes de demander des noms...
> 
> cette habitude qu'ont certains de parler de la forme pour éviter d'aborder le fond...


 Tu ne devrais pas tant te la ramener Lemmy, certaines personnes essaient de faire respecter l'ordre dans le gachis qu'est ce bar pour l'instant et les accuser n'est pas la chose à faire. Tu ne peux que constater l'ampleur des dégas.

Je ne pense pas qu'Amok y soit pour quelque chose tu sais... Il y a beaucoup plus derrière toute cette histoire et il vaut mieux en parler en connaissance complète de cause, ce qui est loin d'être le cas... C'est en réalité un débat très complex (si si !)


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> je n'ose imaginer une seule seconde que tu aies pu te sentir visé
> 
> ce qui te farait plaisir ne serait à mes yeux qu'une forme de délation
> 
> le titre de "comique du WE" tu es candidat ?



Il n'a pas dit qu'il se sentait visé, il ne l'a pas même laissé entendre.
Tu affirmes que tu renonces à donner des noms, ce qui nous amène à croire que tu pourrais le faire.
Alors, si c'est le cas, ne te gêne pas, fais-le.


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne devrais pas tant te la ramener Lemmy, certaines personnes essaient de faire respecter l'ordre dans le gachis qu'est ce bar pour l'instant et les accuser n'est pas la chose à faire. Tu ne peux que constater l'ampleur des dégas.
> 
> Je ne pense pas qu'Amok y soit pour quelque chose tu sais... Il y a beaucoup plus derrière toute cette histoire et il vaut mieux en parler en connaissance complète de cause, ce qui est loin d'être le cas... C'est en réalité un débat très complex (si si !)




Je maintiens quand meme que c'est avec Kaya, la petite sueddoise, que mes démangeaisons ont commencées


----------



## jahrom (25 Juin 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne devrais pas tant te la ramener Lemmy, certaines personnes essaient de faire respecter l'ordre dans le gachis qu'est ce bar pour l'instant et les accuser n'est pas la chose à faire. Tu ne peux que constater l'ampleur des dégas.
> 
> Je ne pense pas qu'Amok y soit pour quelque chose tu sais... Il y a beaucoup plus derrière toute cette histoire et il vaut mieux en parler en connaissance complète de cause, ce qui est loin d'être le cas... C'est en réalité un débat très complex (si si !)



Le gachis qu'est ce bar !
L'ampleur des dégas....

Rien que ça !!!

Et les femmes qui sont si pures sans jamais avoir un mot déplacé vont tout "nettoyer" (c'est un mot à la mode)... Et par quel moyen ? de la censure ? du boycott ? 

Hébé, si certaines étaient modératrices la liberté d'expression en prendrait un sacré coup....
Ce forum est représentatif de la société, on y trouve de tout... des propos idiots, intelligents, incompréhensibles, techniques, etc.... Il y existe des règles et elles me conviennent...
Que veulent elles de plus ? de nouvelles lois ? pour interdire tout écart de conduite ?
Voyons, soyons sérieux, même derennes à le droit d'exister !!


----------



## anntraxh (25 Juin 2005)

Quelques posteuses du bar ont décidé de prendre des vacances. Soit.
Car ne me faites pas croire qu'elles ne sont pas conscientes du fait que considérer cette absence comme une "grève" est du plus haut ridicule !

Le droit de grève est un acquis social trop important à mes yeux pour que l'on galvaude ce mot.

C'est un boycott, tout au plus, motivés par des raisons qui sont les leurs, que je ne me permets pas de juger. Si le Macg et le bar en particulier ne correspond plus à leur attente, à leur plaisir, c'est leur droit de ne plus apporter leurs contributions à ce forum.

Il n'y a vraiment pas de quoi en faire un plat. D'autres posteurs ou posteuses (prolixes ou non, drôles ou chiants) sont venus déposer quelques mots ou des dizaines de millier de messages en ce bar virtuel, y ont été appréciés (ou non), puis l'on déserté.
Et sont tombés dans l'oubli.
Personne n'est indispensable (ni moi ni personne), et le bar macg n'en n'est certes pas mort ! 

Quand à ceux ou celles qui regrettent l'une ou l'autre de ces absentes, (pour des raisons propres où non) il me semble qu'il est toujours possible de les contacter par mp, ou par mail, ichat et autres messageries, ces liens si profonds et fusionnels créés lors de rencontres récentes ne vont quand même pas disparaître comme leurs avatars !

Sur ce, bonnes vacances, mesdames !


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Hébé, si certaines étaient modératrices la liberté d'expression en prendrait un sacré coup....




Parce que je suis sûre que tu trouves "pipi-caca-zizi-crotte-boudin-chiotte" une liberté d'expression constructive et intelligente


----------



## naas (25 Juin 2005)

euh moi qui ne frequente pas trop cet endroit vous pouvez m'expliquer parce que hormis le fait que les mac representent 2% du marché, et qu'a l'interieur de ça nous sommes une poignée de connectés en qu'en plus il y a plusieurs sites mac et qu'a l'interieur de ce site le bar n'est qu'un des forums (c'est bon le rapport d'echelle la ?  )
j'ai le sentiment qu'il y a un "super truc achement grâve de la mort qui tue sa race" comme aurait dit feu mon voisin jamais en reste de fanfaronades ? en plus vous m'avez l'air assez inquiets  :bebe: 

c'est quoi ? intel ? l'iphone ? noos ? jean miche ? vpc ? 26000 ? les mono 1,8 qui gelent ? non ? pff comprends rien moi


----------



## jahrom (25 Juin 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Parce que je suis sûre que tu trouves "pipi-caca-zizi-crotte-boudin-chiotte" une liberté d'expression constructive et intelligente



Ah parceque tout ce qu'on dit doit être constructif et intelligent !!! v'la aut'chose !! 

Moi le "pipi-caca-zizi-crotte-boudin-chiotte" me fait rire. Et rire est tout aussi important que le reste...
Après je conçois qu'on peut ne pas aimer... mais c'est aussi ça la liberté.


----------



## Amok (25 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Ah parceque tout ce qu'on dit doit être constructif et intelligent !!! v'la aut'chose !!
> Moi le "pipi-caca-zizi-crotte-boudin-chiotte" me fait rire. Et rire est tout aussi important que le reste...
> Après je conçois qu'on peut ne pas aimer... mais c'est aussi ça la liberté.



Tu as parfaitement raison, Jahrom, et je suis certain que Modern n'a pas voulu dire qu'il fallait censurer tout humour de ce type. D'ailleurs, est-ce fait ?

Toutefois, il ne faudrait pas que cela devienne une constante. Chacun a le droit de s'exprimer mais voilà ce que cela donne :






La majorité des demandes actuelles pose ce problème. On ignore ?

N'oubliez pas que les forums ne sont pas un appart' dans lequel on peut déconner entre copains, c'est tout. Et n'oubliez pas, comme le disait Modern quelques posts plus haut, que vous n'avez qu'une partie du problème pour vous faire une opinion.

Quand j'en entends certains hurler a l'interventionisme à chaque modération, je rappelle que j'ai expliqué il y a un bon moment déjà que si vous trouviez cela injustifié, ma boite MP était ouverte. Il est même arrivé que je rouvre des sujets qui avaient été fermés. Faites un tour ailleurs pour voir comment ca se passe.


----------



## jahrom (25 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

>



Moi aussi je veux des noms Amok !!!! 
Et n'exagérons rien si il y a de l'abus dans certains propos et je le conçois, il y a aussi de l'abus dans cette "délation".... Et c'est la que prend toute la dimension de modération. (dans les deux sens)

Bref malow ne poste plus et c'est bien dommage... La qualité exceptionnelle des messages des femmes aurait remonté le niveau des bas fond du bar...

Pour en revenir au MP je t'ai écris, tu ne m'as pas répondu....


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Intéressant comme conclusion  :mouais:


Ouf j'ai cru que j'hallucinais ! vous êtes fout de me faire avaler un sujet comme au réveil ?


----------



## Amok (25 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je veux des noms Amok !!!!
> Et n'exagérons rien si il y a de l'abus dans certains propos et je le conçois, il y a aussi de l'abus dans cette "délation".... Et c'est la que prend toute la dimension de modération. (dans les deux sens)



Fais un ratio messages postés / messages modérés, tu auras ta réponse !





			
				jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Pour en revenir au MP je t'ai écris, tu ne m'as pas répondu....



Et je te présente mes excuses pour ca. Il a dû tomber un mauvais jour, car il m'arrive de bosser aussi ! J'ai dû le mettre de côté et ensuite avoir d'autres trucs à gerer. Cela ne justifie pas mon silence, mais l'explique. Dans ce cas là, contacte les autres modos !

Il y en a d'autres dans le cas de Jahrom ?!


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Moi elles me manquent pas, trouvez vous des vraies gonzesses que diable !


Hum c'est les gonzesses de personne au cas ou  même si je ne dirais pas non à une certaine chanteuse


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il y en a d'autres dans le cas de Jahrom ?!



Puisqu'on en parle, qu'est devenu l'invitation que je t'ai envoyée pour la soirée au Macumba Club et que dois-je répondre à nos escort-boys ?  :love:


----------



## Amok (25 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Puisqu'on en parle, qu'est devenu l'invitation que je t'ai envoyée pour la soirée au Macumba Club et que dois-je répondre à nos escort-boys ?  :love:




Cela ne m'interresse pas : j'en ai assez de faire le bouche trou lorsque Supermoquette te pose un lapin !


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> je ne crois pas qu'elles en ont à l'ensemble des forums, mais seulement à l'idée que se font certains (je ne citerai pas de noms ) de la "vie en communauté".


Un concept qui s'applique dans les deux sens, normalement.


----------



## jahrom (25 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et je te présente mes excuses pour ca. Il a dû tomber un mauvais jour, car il m'arrive de bosser aussi ! J'ai dû le mettre de côté et ensuite avoir d'autres trucs à gerer. Cela ne justifie pas mon silence, mais l'explique. Dans ce cas là, contacte les autres modos !
> 
> Il y en a d'autres dans le cas de Jahrom ?!



Aucun soucis


----------



## 1.618 (25 Juin 2005)

Moi, ce que j'aime dans les réunions Tupperware, c'est les gâteaux qu'on sert avec le thé :love: :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ... et puis ça doit regorger de bourgeoises _juste-un-peu-farouches-c'qu'y-faut,_ là, mmmmh !
> :love:  :love:  :love:



Miam! Comme on les aime... Des qui sentent bon les parfums chers  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Juin 2005)

... Oui. Comme AURAIT pu dire Audiard : 
"Essaye donc de t'enfiler tout seul ; t'as pas fini de tourner..."


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2005)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> (...) C'est un boycott, tout au plus, motivés par des raisons qui sont les leurs, que je ne me permets pas de juger. Si le Macg et le bar en particulier ne correspond plus à leur attente, à leur plaisir, c'est leur droit de ne plus apporter leurs contributions à ce forum. (...)



C'est effectivement la forme qui me dérange. Ça me fait réfléchir sur quelques points (j'ai dis réfléchir !):

- partir sans rien expliquer (c'est un forum !) est une forme de contestation qui ne vaut pas mieux que ce qu'on critique et je parie qu'elles lisent en invité en pensant qu'on est ridicule de raconter n'importe quoi; facile 

- partir en groupe pour que ça se voit (une manière involontaire de montrer son importance ?) tout en admettant ne pas représentez toute les filles (cf post de chais plus qui)

- un mouvement manifestement motivé par la mysoginie de certains (probablement amok, sonny, doc peut etre meme moi tiens, n'ayons par peur de nommer !) : il y a  un bouton ignorern (je l'utilise depuis deux jour pour derennes et je ne le vois plus), ne pas l'utiliser c'est accepter de lire les posts; après ça c'est un peu comme si on veut quand meme lire les messages de certain en désapprouvant une partie de leur personalité, ce qui à mon gout va très loin... (beaucoup trop : tu changes chéri ?)... tout est a disposition pour ce qui empeche clairement de se plaindre après coup

Voilà les questions qui me viennent à l'esprit. Je remercie les 2-3 filles qui m'ont causé sur ichat à ce sujet. Mais en grevant il n'y a pas de discussion donc les questions restent. Elles peuvent paraitre ridicules mais elles sont créer par la forme de contestation et ça faut l'assumer.


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon, allez *un café* à la santé des femmes, ici ou ailleurs, sans lesquelles c'est visible nous tournons tous en rond !


Non pas tous. Si certaines interventions me  manquent effectivement la méthode m'énerve, c'est d'un courage qui me déculotte !


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2005)

je vais pas me faire des amis, mais amis a tout prix, non ! je ne fais pas ça dans ma vie, alors ici non plus.


----------



## Amok (25 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> - un mouvement manifestement motivé par la mysoginie de certains (probablement amok, sonny, doc peut etre meme moi tiens, n'ayons par peur de nommer !) : il y a  un bouton ignorern (je l'utilise depuis deux jour pour derennes et je ne le vois plus), ne pas l'utiliser c'est accepter de lire les posts; après ça c'est un peu comme si on veut quand meme lire les messages de certain en désapprouvant une partie de leur personalité, ce qui à mon gout va très loin... (beaucoup trop : tu changes chéri ?)... tout est a disposition pour ce qui empeche clairement de se plaindre après coup



Lorsque l'on joue un jeu, il faut accepter les règles jusqu'au bout. Si on joue à la fille, il faut bien se douter que d'autres, en face vont jouer au garçon. Avec les extrèmes que cela peut apporter, lesdits extrèmes n'étant pas spécialement intelligents, de part et d'autre, mais évidents, induits par le jeu. Cela ne se passe d'ailleurs qu'au bar (lieu de jeu), et pas systématiquement. Ailleurs, je n'ai jamais vu un post technique sérieux commencant par "pfff... ces filles sont nulles en technique, retourne dans ta cuisine".

Lorsque l'on discute sur iChat avec les interressé(e)s et que rien ne parait, que personne ne parle d'un éventuel "problème", que le sujet n'est pas abordé par MP ou par mail et que du jour au lendemain on disparait sans explications, mais en les distillant bien à droite et à gauche histoire que tout le monde le sache, je trouve ca moyen. J'ai cru au début qu'il s'agissait d'un jeu, il semblerait que non.

J'aime bien. Ca me rappelle l'époque bénnie de l'école primaire, lorsque les filles se mettaient en groupe dans un coin de la cour parce que un garçon avait tiré les cheveux de l'une d'elle.

Bon, maintenant je vais aller vivre un coup. De plus, j'aime pas donner de l'importance aux choses qui n'en ont pas.


----------



## katelijn (25 Juin 2005)

Une âme charitable pourrait m'expliquer?  

Il se passe quoi?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Une âme charitable pourrait m'expliquer?
> 
> Il se passe quoi?



Retourne dans ta cuisine !


----------



## katelijn (25 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Retourne dans ta cuisine !



Pourquoi? T'as faim?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi? T'as faim?



Toujours !  :love:


----------



## katelijn (25 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Toujours !  :love:



Steack Américain?
Rôti de boeuf, béarnaise, (maison ) frites?

Monsieur commande, Monsieur aura
   

Non mais, c'est pas le MLF ici!    :rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Steack Américain?
> Rôti de boeuf, béarnaise, (maison ) frites?
> 
> Monsieur commande, Monsieur aura
> ...



Je demanderais bien un truc ; mais...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Rôti de boeuf, béarnaise, (maison ) frites?



J'achète ! 

_Béarnaise, hummmmm... Tu me plais déjà !_


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je demanderais bien un truc ; mais...



Gourmand ! Garde-toi un place pour le dessert.


----------



## katelijn (25 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'ai mal à la tête.
> :rateau:
> 
> Un café, un autre. Et au boulot mon gars.
> _Qui veut un café ?_



 Roberto

Alors ton neveu, il est là? :love:

Merci pour le café, déjà bu deux cafetières aujourd'hui


----------



## derennes (25 Juin 2005)

hein? que lis-je? une greve de femmes!...mdr trop fous les femmes!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Vas-y : c'est du virtuel.*
> Le seul risque c'est que tu retrouves en face d'elle dans quelques mois dans une AES.
> :love:



En effet... C'est très très très risqué...


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ça va se terminer sur le forum des lecteurs du Figaro©, c'te histoire, chuis sûr qu'on y rigole plus et mieux, et puis ça doit regorger de bourgeoises _juste-un-peu-farouches-c'qu'y-faut,_ là, mmmmh !
> :love:  :love:  :love:


ce mec il m'épate, plus chaud que le soleil !


----------



## katelijn (25 Juin 2005)

Ça y' est, ça tourne en rond


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je vais pas me faire des amis, mais amis a tout prix, non ! je ne fais pas ça dans ma vie, alors ici non plus.



Quand je pense que c'est le même homme qu'on a vu errer sur les pistes du "Coucou Disco Dancing" de Lausanne muni d'une pancarte : "Je m'appelle supermoquette, je me sens seul, aimez-moi (et si possible à plusieurs)."... Je rêve !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Quand je pense que c'est le même homme qu'on a vu errer sur les pistes du "Coucou Disco Dancing" de Lausanne muni d'une pancarte : "Je m'appelle supermoquette, je me sens seul, aimez-moi (et si possible à plusieurs)."... Je rêve !  :love:



Je n'étais pas présent sur les lieux ce soir-là, mais on m'a dit que l'Amok s'y trouvait également. Il avait l'air un peu abattu et abordait toutes les filles en leur disant : "Tu sais, je connais personnellement macinside".


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Quand je pense que c'est le même homme qu'on a vu errer sur les pistes du "Coucou Disco Dancing" de Lausanne muni d'une pancarte : "Je m'appelle supermoquette, je me sens seul, aimez-moi (et si possible à plusieurs)."... Je rêve !  :love:


Fallait pas rentrer avec gribouille ce soir là, salaud.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Fallait pas rentrer avec gribouille ce soir là, salaud.



Je ne suis pas rentré AVEC gribouille. Je suis rentré me changer. Ce salaud m'avait mis du rouge partout. Quant à grib, en voyant la mine plâtreuse de l'Amok, il a préféré filer avant d'attraper une saleté.  :love:


----------



## katelijn (25 Juin 2005)

Allez Conchita, puisque personne veux t'expliquer: file au repassage


----------



## macmarco (25 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Allez Conchita, puisque personne veux t'expliquer: file au repassage




Indice... (certains avatars manquent) 




PS : Non, cor n'est pas une fille !


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est effectivement la forme qui me dérange. Ça me fait réfléchir sur quelques points (j'ai dis réfléchir !):
> 
> - partir sans rien expliquer (c'est un forum !) est une forme de contestation qui ne vaut pas mieux que ce qu'on critique et je parie qu'elles lisent en invité en pensant qu'on est ridicule de raconter n'importe quoi; facile
> 
> ...



ta remarque est interessante, et comme tu le disais dans un coup de boule, effectivement, la solution des "ignorées" est peut etre la meilleure....
mais , si elles n'ont pas voulu s'exprimer, c'est peut etre tout simplement parce qu'elles avaient envie de faire une coupure, et de ne pas repondre a chaud....
il semble meme qu'il n'y ai pas de "suiveuse" comme j'ai pu le lire, elles en parlaient depuis un petit moment, et d'un coup, elles se sont lassé de certaine reaction.....
leur seul but, est apres tout assez simple, elle veulent prendre du recul...
(et je vois que vous avez compris que le cercle n'a rien a voir la dedans, c'est pas un mal....)
donc, elle prennent du recul.....et on voit que pour certain, elle manque et pour d'autre non....
c'est une resultante plutot logique...
mais vu que les personnes concernées, ou visées... ne sont peut etre meme pas capable de se rendre compte du pourquoi... je crois que leur pause de MacG, n'aura servit qu'a leur donner un peu de recul....

et entre nous, il y en a plus d'un qui meriterait de prendre un peu de recul.....

on note de plus en plus de friction, de moins en moins de vrai sujet.....
franchement, j'ai pas besoin de l'ecrire, tout le monde aura remarqué que le Bar se deteriore....
surement une mauvaise passe....

enfin....

je pense pas etre tres clair....mais bon....


----------



## 1.618 (25 Juin 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Indice... (certains avatars manquent)



Didier Guillon est de la partie aussi !!   :affraid: Il y a vraiment des trucs qui font peur... :mouais:  


:rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2005)

Cordialement.


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2005)

des fois je me bafferais !


----------



## 1.618 (25 Juin 2005)

Remarque, ça change pas grand chose, il est en grève depuis la sortie de Mac Os X... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> des fois je me bafferais !



Je suis là pour ça !  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ta remarque est interessante, et comme tu le disais dans un coup de boule, effectivement, la solution des "ignorées" est peut etre la meilleure....
> mais , si elles n'ont pas voulu s'exprimer, c'est peut etre tout simplement parce qu'elles avaient envie de faire une coupure, et de ne pas repondre a chaud....
> il semble meme qu'il n'y ai pas de "suiveuse" comme j'ai pu le lire, elles en parlaient depuis un petit moment, et d'un coup, elles se sont lassé de certaine reaction.....
> leur seul but, est apres tout assez simple, elle veulent prendre du recul...
> ...


Pour prendre du recul on n'appelle pas une fanfare, histoire de marquer le coup. La méthode colle peu à la raison, c'est ce que je voulais dire...(leur raison je la respect donc)


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pour prendre du recul on n'appelle pas une fanfare, histoire de marquer le coup. La méthode colle peu à la raison, c'est ce que je voulais dire...



oui, j'avais compris....et tu as peut etre bien raison.....
je sais plus trop....
mais bon, le probleme c'est aussi, le fond....pourquoi prennent t'elle du recul..... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pour prendre du recul on n'appelle pas une fanfare...



On en a bien vu des qui partaient pour toujours, en claironnant leur discrétion et en usant de toutes les ficelles du mélodrame bourgeois. Et puis...


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2005)

arretons d'en faire un foin, laissons les revenir, du recul c'est pas pour faire du bruit en meme temps, comme mon voisin qui se la pete au karaoké  qu'elles soient tranquilles !


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> arretons d'en faire un foin, laissons les revenir, du recul c'est pas pour faire du bruit en meme temps, comme mon voisin qui se la pete au karaoké  qu'elles soient tranquilles !



oui, je pense qu'on en parle trop.....  
passons a autre chose.....
en meme temps, vu les sujets du bar....


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, je pense qu'on en parle trop.....
> passons a autre chose.....



Si on parlait du Cercle ?  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Si on parlait du Cercle ?  :love:



ça c'est une idée....   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2005)

... l'histoire d'un forum traversant "l'âge ingrat" 

C'était il y a cinq ans. Les forums MacG faisaient leur apparition ! Deo gratias  (sorry Molgow ) m*** déjà un nom ! 



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien, aborde le, le fond. Tu y passes tes journées et tes nuits : tu devrais avoir des arguments imparables.



Le voilà, le fond. À ceci près que ce ne sont pas des arguments, mais les réflexions d'un "posteur du bas".

Une bande de copains se forme rapidement, des complicités se nouent tout se passe merveilleusement ! Une machine est en route dont la caractéristique principale est l'entraide gratuite et désintéressée (cf forums techniques)

Simultanément a été ouvert un bar (ce qui en pays francophones est bien la moindre des choses ) Un endroit devenu presque incontournable! S'y est d'abord retrouvé le noyau du début, lequel augmentait doucement de taille (que voulez-vous, la France a conservé un taux de reproduction heureusement élevé ) sans que cela pose de problèmes particuliers, l'intégration des "nouveaux entrants" se faisant tout naturellement sans incidents notables.

Mais l'ADSL a changé beaucoup de choses... Il devenait possible de traîner au comptoir ou de squatter une banquette sans que les consommations soient facturées à l'unité! D'où un afflux soudain de personnalités diverses et variées (pas avariées, bande de ploucs ).

Cette communauté a le mérite de rassembler des gens de toutes origines, aux activités multiples avec un vécu et un quotidien très différents pour chacun d'entre nous (le premier qui parle d'âge, je le tape ). C'est ce qui en fait la richesse et permet, entre autres, de découvrir que chacun d'entre nous a quelque chose à apporter aux autres, et possède (à titre personnel ou professionnel) des "dons", fussent-ils plus ou moins exotiques au premier abord!

Mais l'enfant a grandi, et cela se révèle parfois inconfortable pour des parents émerveillés...

Qu'on le veuille ou non, nous sommes tous des animaux attachés à nos habitudes et à notre environnement, Toute modification brutale de cet environnement suscite des interrogations et parfois des réactions de défense prenant des formes diverses:

- autoritarismes puérils
- comportement guère admissible envers les nouveaux entrants 
- la volonté de vouloir "catégoriser" chacun qui est rassurante pour ceux qui en sont à l'origine, mais qui donne une image bien particulière des forums
- "machisme primaire" ambiant 
- et, cerise sur le gâteau, la création d'un cercle conséquence de l'agoraphobie... (communitarisme bonjour)

Oui, il y a un arrivée importante de jeunes due à la saison et, quoiqu'on en dise, à la démocratisation de nos machines... Ils sont remuants? Et alors? Comment leur reprocher des comportements qu'ils voient adoptés par ceux qui devraient leur donner l'exemple? Est-t-il crédible celui reprochant le flood, alors qu'il le pratique à ses heures... Est-il crédible celui qui reproche des comportements à la limite, alors que c'est toléré pour d'autres et qu'on se montre parfois d'une vulgarité, d'une agressivité et d'une grossièreté sans pareilles?

Sans parler des ayatollahs (c'est le juste mot) qui s'arrogent le droit de donner leur avis sur l'intelligence des posteurs (à la condition que ce ne soient pas des copains, évidemment...  ) ont croit rêver !

Pas facile à gérer tout ça, j'en suis bien d'accord. 

Mais s'en prendre à celui qui dit voir le roi nu n'est en fait qu'une fuite en avant!

Et une facilité


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> On en a bien vu des qui partaient pour toujours, en claironnant leur discrétion et en usant de toutes les ficelles du mélodrame bourgeois. Et puis...


zebigue ?  

désolé j'ai vraiment du mal a être sérieux


----------



## 1.618 (25 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> On en a bien vu des qui partaient pour toujours, en claironnant leur discrétion et en usant de toutes les ficelles du mélodrame bourgeois. Et puis...



Des noms maintenant !!


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Si on parlait du Cercle ?  :love:


ouch!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et quitte à êt' lourdos et poilus, si on parlait dragster, custom, cafe racer, Centerline, low-ride, cal look, street machine, street rod, puisqu'on est entre mecs ?
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> 
> ...



Quand je me suis inscrit sur ces forums, il y aura bientôt trois ans de cela, il n'y avait que très peu de femmes parmi les posteurs. Mais il y avait thebig, tomtom, foguenne, bebert, yip, sonny (vite après) et d'autres que j'oublie peut-être. Nous n'avons jamais parlé de telles choses. J'ai quelques vieux papiers qui traînent encore et qui montrent encore de quoi nous parlions (entre autres).


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Quand je me suis inscrit sur ces forums, il y aura bientôt trois ans de cela, il n'y avait que très peu de femmes parmi les posteurs. Mais il y avait thebig, tomtom, foguenne, bebert, yip, sonny (vite après) et d'autres que j'oublie peut-être. Nous n'avons jamais parlé de telles choses. J'ai quelques vieux papiers qui traînent encore et qui montrent encore de quoi nous parlions (entre autres).



Je crois que j'aurais beaucoup aimé...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que j'aurais beaucoup aimé...



Il n'est jamais trop tard pour bien faire.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il n'est jamais trop tard pour bien faire.



C'est pas faux... Il y a encore des threads qui demeurent assez respectés et où on n'ose pas mettre ses pates sales pour déconner... J'ai toujours plaisir à y poster...


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Juin 2005)

_____


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> - autoritarismes puérils
> - comportement guère admissible envers les nouveaux entrants
> - la volonté de vouloir "catégoriser" chacun qui est rassurante pour ceux qui en sont à l'origine, mais qui donne une image bien particulière des forums
> - "machisme primaire" ambiant
> ...


le cercle ? c'est vous qui en avez fait une histoire ! vous. lis le post no 5 du sujet de macélène tu en verras le but. certaines personnes sont tellement collées aubar qu'une simple couleur les fait mousser jalouser etc..., combien de mps de message coup de boule j'ai recu (et les autres) pour entrer, là, tu racontes n'importe quoi : ce n'est pas de l'agoraphobie c'est simplement que les gens se sentent obligés d'âvoir un status sur un forum, c'est ce  qui fout la merde, pas un cercle ou l'autre. 

je suis bien content d'etre redevenu nioube a cause de ca, donc ! un truc pour rigoler à la base est devenu un problème pour ceux qui le gere pas, toi manifestement tu en fais partie. que j'y soies ou pas, ca change quoi pour toi ? essaie de me l'expliquer, j'en ri deja.

ton communautarisme se résume en fait actuellement à  : je ne supporte pas que l'autre il ait un pseudo noir et pas moi. point. c'est un gadget (le meme que l'abonnementd donc), mais qu'est ce que c'est important pour ceux qui le dénigre, cherchez l'erreur.


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2005)

je vois aussi une chose : ceux qui ont demandé gueulent le plus.


----------



## golf (25 Juin 2005)

Que la présence des femmes aille en augmentation est une vrai victoire pour MaGé 

D'ailleurs, elles sont les plus actives et imaginatives aux ÆS  

Ce qui est dommage c'est que cette présence soit devenue un handicap pour certains


----------



## guytantakul (25 Juin 2005)

voila ! à 4 on peut en faire des choses 

J'ai eu un désistement - il me faut une (un) quatrième pour ma société pas secrète


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Que la présence des femmes aille en augmentation est une vrai victoire pour MaGé
> 
> D'ailleurs, elles sont les plus actives et imaginatives aux ÆS
> 
> Ce qui est dommage c'est que cette présence soit devenue un handicap pour certains



Qu'on déplace ce sujet dans le forum "Rendezvous" !


----------



## guytantakul (25 Juin 2005)

Nous sommes cernés ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Nous sommes cernés ?



C'est rien d'le dire...


----------



## guytantakul (25 Juin 2005)

ouf ! j'avais cru que ma féminité avait passé les burnes.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> le cercle ? c'est vous qui en avez fait une histoire ! vous.



il ne faudrait pas, une fois de plus, confondre la cause et l'effet


----------



## Amok (25 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ... l'histoire d'un forum traversant "l'âge ingrat" (etc)



lemmy, sérieusement, je suis tout disposé à parler des problèmes éventuels qui peuvent être percus sur ces forums. Mais il faut que tu décolles un peu.

C'est dit sans méchanceté mais si tu te bornes a faire des résumés qui tiennent en : "les forums étaient petits, ils grossissent, il y a de plus en plus de gens donc de plus en plus de problèmes", appellant ca "du fond" et le tout emballé dans une sauce "théorie du complot de certains modos qui couvrent leurs copains en brimant les autres", nous n'allons pas aller loin.

Pour commencer, il serait bien que tu étaies tes "accusations" d'exemples.


----------



## guytantakul (25 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> il ne faudrait pas, une fois de plus, confondre la cause et l'effet



C'est l'effet-minet ! Je le connais pas trop mal


----------



## golf (25 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Qu'on déplace ce sujet dans le forum "Rendezvous" !


Certes mais tu ne l'eusses point lu  :rateau: 



			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Qu'on déplace ce sujet dans le forum "Rendezvous" !


Aller, on déplace le problème pour ne point en parler


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> il ne faudrait pas, une fois de plus, confondre la cause et l'effet



Le petit Lemmy attend benjamin à la garderie...


----------



## 1.618 (25 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> le cercle ? c'est vous qui en avez fait une histoire ! vous. lis le post no 5 du sujet de macélène tu en verras le but. certaines personnes sont tellement collées aubar qu'une simple couleur les fait mousser jalouser etc..., combien de mps de message coup de boule j'ai recu (et les autres) pour entrer, là, tu racontes n'importe quoi : ce n'est pas de l'agoraphobie c'est simplement que les gens se sentent obligés d'âvoir un status sur un forum, c'est ce  qui fout la merde, pas un cercle ou l'autre.
> 
> je suis bien content d'etre redevenu nioube a cause de ca, donc ! un truc pour rigoler à la base est devenu un problème pour ceux qui le gere pas, toi manifestement tu en fais partie. que j'y soies ou pas, ca change quoi pour toi ? essaie de me l'expliquer, j'en ri deja.
> 
> ton communautarisme se résume en fait actuellement à  : je ne supporte pas que l'autre il ait un pseudo noir et pas moi. point. c'est un gadget (le meme que l'abonnementd donc), mais qu'est ce que c'est important pour ceux qui le dénigre, cherchez l'erreur.



Tu fais allusion à la réflexion et l'élaboration de la charte du forum ? C'est ça le but suprême du cercle ?
Est-il alors nécessaire d'arborer des pin's sur les avatars et dans les signatures pour si peu ? De même tout le monde devrait pouvoir participer à cette élaboration il me semble, ne sommes nous pas tous concernés ? Ou alors ne réserver cela qu'aux administrateurs et modérateurs.
Quel est l'intérêt de vouloir se distinguer du lot pour dire "nous réfléchissons pour vous" ? C'est tout aussi puéril.


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> il ne faudrait pas, une fois de plus, confondre la cause et l'effet


La cause : benjamin introduit un nouveau jeu, il l'explique (post no 5 du sujet du bar, faudrait VRAIMENT que tu le lises). L'effet : la jalousie de certains, l'importance des status ici. Pour un gadget. Mais tellement important pour ceux qui dénigrent !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Certes mais tu ne l'eusses point lu  :rateau:


Tu te trompes. Je ne manque jamais d'aller lire toutes les choses merveilleuses qui se disent dans le forum dont tu as la charge. Je tâche simplement de m'y faire discret afin de me conformer aux instructions d'utilisation : que pas une tête ne dépasse. :rateau:



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Aller, on déplace le problème pour ne point en parler


C'est bien mal me connaître...


----------



## guytantakul (25 Juin 2005)

1618, si tu n'as rien contre la sodomie, je t'accepte dans mon carré, tu sais


----------



## Amok (25 Juin 2005)

1.618 a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais allusion à la réflexion et l'élaboration de la charte du forum ? C'est ça le but suprême du cercle ?
> Est-il alors nécessaire d'arborer des pin's sur les avatars et dans les signatures pour si peu ? De même tout le monde devrait pouvoir participer à cette élaboration il me semble, ne sommes nous pas tous concernés ? Ou alors ne réserver cela qu'aux administrateurs et modérateurs.
> Quel est l'intérêt de vouloir se distinguer du lot pour dire "nous réfléchissons pour vous" ? C'est tout aussi puéril.



Oula ! Ne nous dispersons pas ! Pour le cercle, je vous propose d'attendre le retour de Benjamin.


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juin 2005)

1.618 a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais allusion à la réflexion et l'élaboration de la charte du forum ? C'est ça le but suprême du cercle ?
> Est-il alors nécessaire d'arborer des pin's sur les avatars et dans les signatures pour si peu ? De même tout le monde devrait pouvoir participer à cette élaboration il me semble, ne sommes nous pas tous concernés ? Ou alors ne réserver cela qu'aux administrateurs et modérateurs.
> Quel est l'intérêt de vouloir se distinguer du lot pour dire "nous réfléchissons pour vous" ? C'est tout aussi puéril.



on va pas recommencer avec cette histoire, entre nous, c'est rigolo....pas plus...
quand j'ai appris ce que c'etait, j'ai trouvé l'idée sympathique...pas plus
entre nous, on s'en contrefout de ce cercle....
du moment que certain en profite, si ça leur plait, t'en mieux pour eux...
c'est fou la jalousie que ça implique....
et d'ailleurs, avant c'etait pareil avec les modo ou les admin...oui, je voudrait bien etre vert, gnagnagna....pffff....c'est lourd...
je ne pensais pas que ce groupe ferait tant jaser...


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2005)

1.618 a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais allusion à la réflexion et l'élaboration de la charte du forum ? C'est ça le but suprême du cercle ?
> Est-il alors nécessaire d'arborer des pin's sur les avatars et dans les signatures pour si peu ? De même tout le monde devrait pouvoir participer à cette élaboration il me semble, ne sommes nous pas tous concernés ? Ou alors ne réserver cela qu'aux administrateurs et modérateurs.
> Quel est l'intérêt de vouloir se distinguer du lot pour dire "nous réfléchissons pour vous" ? C'est tout aussi puéril.


On fait la charte ? tu connais l'humour ou non ? tu crois franchement qu'on fait ça ????? (c'est moi qui l'ai posté mais désolé je savais pas que tu pigerais pas). Désolé, la prochaine fois que je raconte une connerie je te demande avant... la charte est de la responsabilité des admin point barré et elle va pas changer. J'hallucine là...


----------



## guytantakul (25 Juin 2005)

Pareil que stook ! vraiment !


----------



## guytantakul (25 Juin 2005)

Pareil que supermoquette ! vraiment !


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juin 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Pareil que stook ! vraiment !



.....


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2005)

1.618 a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais allusion à la réflexion et l'élaboration de la charte du forum ? C'est ça le but suprême du cercle ?



Si tu crois qu'on confie ce genre de choses à supermoquette c'est que, pour le coup, c'est lui que tu dois mal connaître.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On fait la charte ? tu connais l'humour ou non ? tu crois franchement qu'on fait ça ????? (c'est moi qui l'ai posté mais désolé je savais pas que tu pigerais pas). Désolé, la prochaine fois que je raconte une connerie je te demande avant... la charte est de la responsabilité des admin point barré et elle va pas changer. J'hallucine là...



Ah ; bon? ... Mais... Les masseuses ; c'est pas pour de vrai, non plus... Pfff!!! C'est nul ce cercle!


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2005)

je viens de bouler rouge amok. pourquoi ? pour m'amuser, vu que c'est pour ça que je viens sur le bar. certains feraient bien de penser.


----------



## Amok (25 Juin 2005)

S'il vous plait, on ne va pas recommencer avec ca, d'autant qu'il y a des sujets déjà ouverts sur "le cercle". On ne va pas en faire une obsession non plus.


----------



## 1.618 (25 Juin 2005)

Désolé si je ne comprends pas les règles de votre jeu, encore eusse t-il fallu que vous en donniez les règles. 
Perso, je m'en tape des pin's et autres machins, j'ai même pas pris la peine de me trouver un avatar, c'est dire. 
J'essaie juste de me faire une idée de la chose, c'est tout, puisque ça m'a tout l'air d'être le sujet à la une en ce moment dans cette partie du forum.


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Si tu crois qu'on confie ce genre de choses à supermoquette c'est que, pour le coup, c'est lui que tu dois mal connaître.



d'ailleurs, c'est qui ce 1618....pas un nioube...?.....
un double pseudo....pitin®, ils fleurissent...


----------



## derennes (25 Juin 2005)

1.618 a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais allusion à la réflexion et l'élaboration de la charte du forum ? C'est ça le but suprême du cercle ?
> Est-il alors nécessaire d'arborer des pin's sur les avatars et dans les signatures pour si peu ? De même tout le monde devrait pouvoir participer à cette élaboration il me semble, ne sommes nous pas tous concernés ? Ou alors ne réserver cela qu'aux administrateurs et modérateurs.
> Quel est l'intérêt de vouloir se distinguer du lot pour dire "nous réfléchissons pour vous" ? C'est tout aussi puéril.



Toi je sens que tu vas ouvrir un syndicat sur macgé!...


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ah ; bon? ... Mais... Les masseuses ; c'est pas pour de vrai, non plus... Pfff!!! C'est nul ce cercle!


les masseuses ? vrai... mais, Pat, quand docévil va voir que tu l'as dénoncé il va me fouetter !


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> S'il vous plait, on ne va pas recommencer avec ca, d'autant qu'il y a des sujets déjà ouverts sur "le cercle". On ne va pas en faire une obsesion non plus.



completement d'accord....on se fout du fil des floodeur et de nos ....
mais les sujet de discordes repetitif, c'est lourd de lourd....


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> un double pseudo....pitin®, ils fleurissent...



C'est pas nouveau. On a même des recordmans du genre... Si je te disais qu'il y en a même qui se boulent eux-mêmes entre deux pseudos... ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> les masseuses ? vrai... mais, Pat, quand docévil va voir que tu l'as dénoncé il va me fouetter !



Petit, petit, petit... Viens voir Papa mon SM...


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas nouveau. On a même des recordmans du genre... Si je te disais qu'il y en a même qui se boulent eux-mêmes entre deux pseudos... ?



bah, je l'ai deja fait....  
mais dans un sujet ou discorde et point de vue sont constamment discutés, je trouve que poster avec son pseudo principal est une forme de courtoisie et de respect.....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas nouveau. On a même des recordmans du genre... Si je te disais qu'il y en a même qui se boulent eux-mêmes entre deux pseudos... ?



'Tain d'Adèle!!! J'y avais jamais pensé    ... Quel nioube!


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2005)

j'ai mal au cercle


----------



## Amok (25 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je viens de bouler rouge amok. pourquoi ? pour m'amuser, vu que c'est pour ça que je viens sur le bar.



Je confirme ! Mais qu'il est naze, ce Suisse ! 

(SM : je n'ose te dire à combien tu boules, ca fait pitié ... )


----------



## Mac et Kette (25 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> 'Tain d'Adèle!!! J'y avais jamais pensé    ... Quel nioube!



oui, quel nioube........


----------



## guytantakul (25 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas nouveau. On a même des recordmans du genre... Si je te disais qu'il y en a même qui se boulent eux-mêmes entre deux pseudos... ?



C'est bien connu


----------



## guytantakul (25 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'ai mal au cercle



Je te comprends, viens nous rejoindre, on est que trois, il nous faut ABSOLUMENT un quatrième !


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Je te comprends, viens nous rejoindre, on est que trois, il nous faut ABSOLUMENT un quatrième !


Ou ça ???


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Juin 2005)

*On y boit quoi*
au Carré ?


----------



## guytantakul (25 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *On y boit quoi*
> au Carré ?


sécrétions corporelles essentiellement lors de nos parties "carrées"


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On fait la charte ? tu connais l'humour ou non ? tu crois franchement qu'on fait ça ????? (c'est moi qui l'ai posté mais désolé je savais pas que tu pigerais pas). Désolé, la prochaine fois que je raconte une connerie je te demande avant... la charte est de la responsabilité des admin point barré et elle va pas changer. J'hallucine là...




Tu fais chier, je venais de soumettre un article au grand conseil du cercle pour amender la charte et ajouter un dédommagement sur les lignes ADSL des membres du cercle ainsi qu'une voiture de fonction mise a notre disposition


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Juin 2005)

*Mon impression de tout ça *
est que c'est une tempête dans un verre d'eau...


----------



## 1.618 (25 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Si tu crois qu'on confie ce genre de choses à supermoquette c'est que, pour le coup, c'est lui que tu dois mal connaître.



Oui, bon, je me suis trompé, et j'avoue que je ne connais pas non plus ce môssieur moquette. 

Je viens de retrouver ce fameux (fumeux ?) post n°5...


			
				benjamin a dit:
			
		

> C'est un _projet_, pour l'heure, interne (et fort sérieux, assurément).
> Il pourrait être, toutefois, étendu. Dans ce cas, il faudra un dossier solide (l'étude de cas sera rigoureuse) et un chef de groupe motivé, qui gèrera les admissions.
> Je sens qu'on va se marrer cet été



Donc en gros, les "membres" de ce cercle ne sont en fait que des bêtas testeurs ? 

_Vous êtes décidément tordus, mais pour (laisser ?) monter les mayonnaises, vous êtes champions_ :rateau: 

Bonne continuation les gens, je vous laisse finir la journée entre vous.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Y a un cubi *
> sur le rebord du verre d'eau, au moins ??
> :hein:




*Subitement*
j'ai soif.


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Mon impression de tout ça *
> est que c'est une tempête dans un verre d'eau...


tu parles d'eau ? toi ? j'appelle un médecin !


----------



## Amok (25 Juin 2005)

Bon, je vous propose un truc. Lundi, je m'engage a inscrire AU MOINS une copine. Avant je la briefe : fais pas ta fille, t'allumes pas, ou alors après tu ne te plains pas que l'on te traite comme on traiterait un autre mec : en te chambrant. 


Faites de même.

Avec elles, on reste poli, sympa, bref on ne déconne pas. Et on voit comment ca tourne ! 

Avec un peu d'effort, lundi soir il y aura 50 nouveaux membres !


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais chier, je venais de soumettre un article au grand conseil du cercle pour amender la charte et ajouter un dédommagement sur les lignes ADSL des membres du cercle ainsi qu'une voiture de fonction mise a notre disposition


rien ne doit sortir de Cercle ! j'envoie un blâme de suite !


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je vous propose un truc. Lundi, je m'engage a inscrire AU MOINS une copine. Avant je la briefe : fais pas ta fille, t'allumes pas, ou alors après tu ne te plains pas que l'on te traite comme on traiterait un autre mec : en te chambrant.
> 
> 
> Faites de même.
> ...




c'est pas bete, mais le probleme, c'est qu'avant d'etre une fille, ce sera une petit nioube...  

ok,


----------



## Amok (25 Juin 2005)

Roberto, t'as bien lu, hein ?! Promis ?! 




			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Avec elles, on reste poli, sympa, bref on ne déconne pas.


----------



## Amok (25 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas bete, mais le probleme, c'est qu'avant d'etre une fille, ce sera une petit nioube...



On a dit : on reste sympa ! Donc pas de propos déplacés sur son statut !


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2005)

Moi c'est deja fait, j'ai deja ramené Dool


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est deja fait, j'ai deja ramené Dool


 :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Juin 2005)

*Là subitement*
face à l'esquisse d'incident diplomatique que le bar est en train de traverser avec la disparition subite et mystérieuse des filles

Je me demande quelle serait l'attitude d'un travesti...



 :rateau:


----------



## Amok (25 Juin 2005)

bassman, il est bien précisé : une nouvelle. Dool est inscrite depuis des mois !


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Là subitement*
> face à l'esquisse d'incident diplomatique que le bar est en train de traverser avec la disparition subite et mystérieuse des filles
> 
> Je me demande quelle serait l'attitude d'un travesti...
> ...




pitin®, en voila une question existencielle....


----------



## guytantakul (25 Juin 2005)

1.618 a dit:
			
		

> en gros, les "membres"



j'aime bien cette association de mots  !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> j'aime bien cette association de mots  !



Je vous jure que ce n'est pas un double pseudo !  :love:


----------



## guytantakul (25 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande quelle serait l'attitude d'un travesti...



Ouvre les yeux, mon mignon  :love:


----------



## macVamps (25 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je vous propose un truc. Lundi, je m'engage a inscrire AU MOINS une copine...
> ...
> Avec elles, on reste poli, sympa, bref on ne déconne pas. Et on voit comment ca tourne !


- On a bien reçu ton MP mon LoupLoup 
- Vi vi, on sera là lundi  :love:


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2005)

Conneries a part, j'vais donner un peu mon avis quand même.

Quand je vois les tensions qui peuvent exister pour des coneries... Ca me fait de la peine.

Les "nanas" sont elles l'objet d'attaques misogynes sur ces forums ? Je ne crois pas, en tout cas la majeure partie des vrais habitués (masculin et feminin) d'ici n'en sont pas.

Les taquineries du sexe dit faible sont pourtant inévitable, mais c'est valable partout ou les filles sont en minorités. Il ne s'agit là que de taquineries qu'elles assimilent parfaitement ainsi me semble t'il aussi. Et elles en jouent un peu aussi, c'est le principe même d'une pseudo seduction qui fait plaisir aux 2 sexes.

Quand bien même je ne doute a aucuns moments que parmi ces charmantes demoiselles beaucoup d'entre elles auraient fait part aux modérateurs et aux admins de problèmes eventuels qu'il y aurait pu avoir.
Or il n'y en a pas eu, donc pas de problèmes et forcément pas de réponses a donner.

Les modos justement, ces êtres vils, protecteurs de leur amis et destructeurs des nioubs. Ca n'est qu'un ramassis d'idiot qui bannissent selon leur humeur sans aucuns soucis d'égalité.

On croit rêver. Les modos n'ont a ce que je sache aucun privilège particulier, ils n'ont qu'une seule mission confiée par les admin pour faire respecter les rêgles élémentaires de l'utilisation d'un forum. Tous (sauf imax qui n'existent pas) font leur devoir du mieux qu'ils peuvent et aucuns n'a de voitures de fonction.
Il arrive que nous nous trompions, mais il me semble que cela soit vraiment très rare.

Les forums ne sont pas une démocratie comme l'avait si bien expliqué mon ami Rezba. Tous les utilisateurs du forum sont cependant égaux. A même bêtise, même punition selon le modérateur. Et oui car dans cette équipe, nous ne réagissons pas tous de la même manière, que ca frustre les uns ou les autres, ca ne change rien.

Le cercle.... ah le cercle.... J'étais pas chaud à la vue de cette idée, je fini par rejoindre l'avis de ceux qui m'ont fait y rentrer. Voir l'agitation que ce cercle suscite est pathétique et/ou drôle a voir tellement le besoin des gens (d'une manière générale) de se sentir appartenant a un groupe ressenti comme supérieur est forte.

Ce cercle n'elève aucunement quelqu'un au dessus d'un simple posteur. Il ne sert a rien, si ce n'est faire jaser (ce qui le rend drole justement).

Bref je trouve qu'il se fait un foin pas possible pour rien.

Vous trouvez que l'ambiance du bar est plus lourde ? Alors faites en sorte de changer cette ambiance. N'attendez pas des modos qu'ils fassent ce qui n'est pas plus dans leur attribution que dans la votre.

Le départ des filles vous touche ? Moi pas.
Les posteurs viennent, partent, repassent, disparaissent; bien, flute, cool, zut.

Il y a des "gens" que je ne croise plus et qui me manque ici, qu'ils soient filles ou garcons, c'est pareil.

Ne transformez la mise au vert de quelques filles (aussi adorables, respectables que l'on veut) en licenciement abusif de modos machos, car ca ne l'est pas.

Et si je puis me permettre, je sais très bien que nos petites posteuses adorées ne sont pas loin, et que ca n'etait qu'une "manoeuvre" de plus pour se faire "remarquer" en tant que nana chez nous. Nous avons de vraies nanas comme les hommes les aiment chez nous, elles nous le font savoir, tant mieux.

Bises a toutes


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2005)

macVamps a dit:
			
		

> - On a bien reçu ton MP mon LoupLoup
> - Vi vi, on sera là lundi  :love:


Oh mes cheries :love:

Vous êtes revenue ? :love:


----------



## guytantakul (25 Juin 2005)

Euh... pour boucler mon carré (saloperie de démissionaire), je veux bien une fille aussi, hein - faut pas me croire sectaire !


----------



## jahrom (25 Juin 2005)

Y a des membres du forum qui sont membres du cercle...:mouais:

Des mecs doublement membrés, forcément ça fait des jaloux...et jalouses


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Juin 2005)

Je crois qu'il y a encore du travail... La fameuse distinction homme/femme, suisse/français, suisse/belge, cercle/carré, black/blanc, black/beur, nioub/ancien, jeune/vieux... On n'est pas encore entré dans l'auberge espagnole, il faut dire que la porte a de nombreuses clefs... Qui va bien pouvoir trouver la première? Un indice, dans la Légion on intègre les repris de justice pour en faire des hommes nouveaux. On efface leur casier moyennant quoi ils apprennent le respect et surtout les limites... On reconnaît leur capacité à se remettre en question. Fort du fait qu'ils aient reconnu leur faiblesse, on ne les juge pas et on ne leur renvoie pas à la figure leur manquement aux règles sauf à celles qu'ils ont choisi de suivre. Un peu comme on signe une charte en entrant sur un forum somme toute. Ils considèrent cela comme une chance.  Encore faut-il en avoir le courage. Un forum n'est pas une démocratie, n'est pas corps de l'armée, par contre, c'est un lieu où se côtoient une multitude. Bref ne cherchez pas la perfection ça n'existe pas. Ceux qui pensent qu'à coups de modération on peut en faire un monde parfait se trompent, tout simplement parce que, comme dans la vie, il y a le bon, la brute et le truand. On regrette parfois que les uns ne changent pas leur peau pour essayer celles des autres dans ce grand carnaval virtuel, ou tout au moins qu'ils fassent croire à un jeu qui n'existe pas... Le clown comme le tueur, et c'est parfois le même, se cachent toujours mieux un jour de carnaval.


----------



## Amok (25 Juin 2005)

Sujet fermé par le modérateur facho qui déteste les femmes !


----------

